# Venders attending



## R32driver (Jun 4, 2004)

Anyone no who will be there APR, I.E. EX


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

R32driver said:


> Anyone no who will be there APR, I.E. EX


APR will be there.. DRive auto and Static Coatings will be sharing a booth with them.


----------



## MYVOLKIES (Dec 9, 2001)

Didn't see not one New parts vendor. Very disappointing.


----------



## TheMacSmack (Apr 8, 2020)

TheMacSmack said:


> *iMessage For Windows*
> Hello, dear friends and fans. Hope you all would be fine and having a great time. I am your very own Steve Sadiq with the ultimate Apple solutions. Today I am going to discuss with you a very important article that is linked to our everyday life. We all communicate more than half of the day. Messaging is part and parcel of our daily life.


But what about distractions they cause during the work. Just imagine for a second that you came to work and as you open your Mac you see 10-20 messages on it.


----------



## TheMacSmack (Apr 8, 2020)

TheMacSmack said:


> But what about distractions they cause during the work. Just imagine for a second that you came to work and as you open your Mac you see 10-20 messages on it.


I’ll discuss with you, how to Turn off iMessage on Mac? I have discussed in this article different methods. These methods will definitely help you to disable iMessage on your Macbook.


----------

